# Kansas City area Craigslist has 2 Jersey cows for sale



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm not in the market, but these sounded good to me:

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/411315408.html

I called, and they are in the Smithville area. This lady also has two Jersey bull calves, very good breeding.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Mosey,

I can't seem to get the link to work correctly. If you have the # would you please pm it to me? I'm very much in the market for another Jersey.

Thanks


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

I PM'd you, and also copied and pasted the content of her ad.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Bought both of them. Just got home with them about 6:00 this evening. Thanks 
Donna.


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

That's great! Craigslist is the best place to buy and sell. And it's free. If we were closer to Smithville, we'd have bought one of the bull calves. Cliff just wasn't in the mood to travel.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I looked at the bull calves, a couple of cuties. One has a lot of white on him, he is by a Jersey bull that consistently throws paint calves. It's hard to believe anything that cute and sweet will grow up to be possible killers within 18 months or so.

The heifers both have some potential, both are very gentle, halter broke, easy going, used to being handled and had their calfhood shots. One is bred to calve in March and is pretty nice, just a little thinner than I want my cattle to be. 

The other, smaller one, is a bit iffy, they were bought as yearlings in Tennessee. They were supposed to be open but the smaller one was bred at around 11 months old, and the buyers didn't realize she was bred until it was too late to do anything about it.

She dropped a 75 pound 1/2 Angus calf in March and has been in the milking string ever since. The folks are organic and strictly grass and hay based, no grain etc. Consequently she is very ,very thin and a little stunted. But nothing a some time and lots of good groceries won't fix. 

All things considered I thought the price was pretty reasonable, $900.00 ea.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

bummer... you beat me to them... not like I could buy NOW, today, this instant anyway....but... (SIGH)

Funny you got them for $900 since the listing said "$1000 FIRM" LOL guess it wasnt THAT firm, huh?

Congrats


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

It just goes to show you, it never hurts to make an offer.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've always enjoyed seeing "FIRM" go soft myself! It seems the power of the everloving dollar has a unique way of softening things up........


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

The price was pretty firm for just one. The price softened when I made an offer for both of them. 

But you are right Francis, nothing like showing a fist full of Franklins to get negotiations moving. And that price also included nice halters and lead ropes.


----------

